# Guest Post Disabled



## potroastV2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Due to some fucker that decided to spam the whole forum I have disabled guest posting, you must register to make a subject or a new comment.

Its the few bad people the ruin it for all, not to worry though if you are worried about ip address's I have disabled all logging within the forum.

admin


----------



## Garden Knowm (Nov 30, 2006)

Is it automated spamming? Or do people really take the time to post this shit?

???


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 26, 2007)

its programs written specifically for its purpose. people like the fucker rollitup is talking abut purchase these programs in hopes they will get money for selling someone a subscription to a website. its pennies so they need work in thousands to get something worth the time and effort. -peace


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 29, 2010)

We had a guest post feature? lol. Hey rollitup, are you guys ever gonna put the growfaq we used to have with all its great articles? i and others mostly long time members have asked this and tried for months and youve never responded to any of us.
Not saying it in a rude way of course. Sorry this is a bit off topic but i want closure on the whole matter.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a way to delete a Guest post disable,,,,

In recent months the recaptcha spam prevention service which is utilized by Invision Power Board and many other websites has been cracked. This has resulted in us receiving an inordinate amount of spam posts from guest users. We've found other solutions to prevent or drastically reduce fraudulent registrations by spammers and people who want to have public blogs which allow guest comments are pretty well protected, but we haven't been able to do anything about spam coming from guest posters on the main board. We were able to keep up with deleting it all for a while but have finally given up and disabled guest posting and commenting on the main board until a more viable anti-spam solution can be found.

Anyone who wants to post anonymously and not as their regular username is more than welcome to register under a new username for this purpose. Just try not to make too many new accounts if you would please. 

In a completely unrelated matter, we've changed the setting to let users delete their own blogs so you no longer have to ask an admin to do it for you.
I think , you can delete a post of the Guest bro....


----------

